# 2012 A4, Frankenturbo, which type setup?



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

Hey, I'm going to go back to Methanol injection, but it's been a while since I've played with it.... Would the best system be MAF based for my engine? Also, which brand should I go for? 
with this TSI engine, would it be worth doing direct port, a single nozzle? before or after the TB? 
Thanks.

I'm thinking that the MAF based setup is the way to go, but I'm not too sure which are compatible with my MAF. 
AEM's boost based progressive controller seems pretty simple, but depending on what setup is better, I'll do whatever.


----------



## UCFQuattroguy (Jul 5, 2005)

A variable controller using MAF signals is the way to go on a smaller-frame turbocharger. This allows you to inject in proportion to the amount of air you are moving.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

been there, done that... worked well.... 
I then pulled the system off my A4, sold the A4, and installed the kit on my S4, using a MAP signal


----------

